# suche liste der fische italiens (jesolo)



## profiangler2003 (29. August 2005)

hi 



ich suche ein liste wo alle fische italiens (jesolo) drauf sind 
am besten in einem bild (ich weiß das es auf dieser seie auch so etwas gibt aber ich bräuchte einfach wenn ich einen fisch fange einen zetel wie er heißt, aussieht,gifti oder nichtgiftig, speise fisch oder nicht ,weil beim landen muss man ja schnell sein reagieren da kann man nicht mal alle zettel durchschauen) am besten in einem bild das ich ausdrucken kann. außerdem wär nicht schlecht wenn noch die angelmethoden raufstehen würden wie man sie fangen kann und die köder mit denen man sie fangen kann drauf wären.
danke im voraus
mfg profi003
#6 #6 #6


----------



## MeRiDiAn (29. August 2005)

*AW: suche liste der fische italiens (jesolo)*



			
				profiangler2003 schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem wär nicht schlecht wenn noch die angelmethoden raufstehen würden wie man sie fangen kann und die köder mit denen man sie fangen kann drauf wären...



...& der Vor- & Nachname & Ort & das Alter & die Schuhgröße & & & 

ne im Ernst, habe jetzt gründlich gesucht & nichts nach Deinen Vorstellungen gefunden ! Ich hoffe, dass jemand anderes da mehr Glück hat & Dir helfen kann !

mfg
basti


----------



## profiangler2003 (30. August 2005)

*AW: suche liste der fische italiens (jesolo)*

ne liste mit allen fischen und ob giftig oder nicht täte mir langen


----------



## JHi (30. August 2005)

*AW: suche liste der fische italiens (jesolo)*

Hallo,

unter diesem Link findest Du alles:

http://www.fishbase.org/Country/CountryResultList.cfm?requesttimeout=9999&Country=380&group=marine

Gruss
JHi


----------



## drogba (30. August 2005)

*AW: suche liste der fische italiens (jesolo)*

also giftig sind keine im mittle meer höchstens toxisch#d !aber wenn gibts nur einen der meisntestn im sand zu findens ist tracine(traschine auf deutsch ausgesprochen)anonstens wenn du ein scorfano fängts ist bei dem auch nir die rücken flosse toxisch.aber das ist eher unwahrscheinlich so einen zu fangen da es in tieferen regionen lebt als die du mit der angel befischt.


----------



## drogba (30. August 2005)

*AW: suche liste der fische italiens (jesolo)*

aber für dich noch mal ein link von fast allen fischen denke ich.http://www.ossodiseppiafishing.it/misureminime.htm wobei die begriffe der fische von region zu region anders sind z.b sagt man im golf von neapel zu tracina -tracine oder zu lampugha -lamphuge aber du wirst sicherlcih es mehr mit meer äschen und den üblich verdächtigen zu tun haben.intresant wäre für dich z.b vom boot anleger nachts das fischen aus seppione also so kleine calamare !in jedem geschäft gibts dafür sone art wobbler zu kaufen mit ganz vielen kleinen haken drann.


----------



## Dorschi (30. August 2005)

*AW: suche liste der fische italiens (jesolo)*

Tracine ist das allseits beliebte Petermännchen. Hab ich schon in Malle beim Schnorcheln gesehen.


----------



## Siff-Cop (30. August 2005)

*AW: suche liste der fische italiens (jesolo)*

Hallo

gibts so 'ne Liste viehleicht auch noch für Süsswasserfische????

Würde mich intresieren!!!!!!!!!

Oder kann mir jemand mal diese Übersetzen:

Hecht
Zander
Wels
Karpfen

danke


----------



## drogba (30. August 2005)

*AW: suche liste der fische italiens (jesolo)*

hecht-lucio
zander -kein plan#c 
wels - siluro
Karpfen - Carpa
schleie - tinca
barsch - persico
forelle- trota
ukelei - alborelle


----------



## Siff-Cop (31. August 2005)

*AW: suche liste der fische italiens (jesolo)*

danke drogbar


hab auch gerade entdekt das die Übersetzungen auch in der Fischdatenbank stehen

Also Zander heißt Sandra.

hier nochmal die "Wichtigsten":



Döbel- Cavedine, Cavedano bianco
ukelei- alborelle
hecht- lucio
zander- Sandra 
wels– siluro, Siluri
Karpfen– Carpa
schleie– tinca
barsc– persico
forelle- trota
Forellenbarsch- Persico trota
Aal- Anguilla
Rapfen - Luccio, Aspe
Barbe- barbo
Brasse - Abramide (Scardova)
Karausche- Carassio
Rotauge- leucisco rosso, triotto rosso
Rotfeder- Scardola


----------

